# لم غسيلك قبل ما يتوسخ :D



## +إيرينى+ (13 سبتمبر 2014)

*الى جميع الأعضاء و العضوات الكرام

الأحمر و مشتقاته و الأصفر و مشتقاته و الأزرق و مشتقاته المخفييين منهم و الظاهرين و الرصاصى و الزوار كمان







إلحق لم الغسيل قبل ما يتوسخ
___________________________________________

شوفوا بأة يا جماعة

أنا كنت منشرة غسيل بالليل

عشان يحضر الشمس بتاعة الصبح

و فجأة فى تمام الساعة التاسعة 

سمعت تنفيض 






طلعت بسرعة أشوف إيه 






لاقيت الل فوقينا بتنفض السجاد على الغسيل






إتجننت طبعا و زعقت و الجيران فتحوا الشبابيك يتفرجوا 

قومت طايحة فيها : قولت لها إنتى مش شايفة غسيل يعنى ؟؟؟ طب كنتى تنادى !!!!!

قالت لى : لا أبدا دا سجاد مغسول   ؟؟

قولت لها : كمان هتغرقى الغسيل - ذنبى إيه أنا غسيلى يتملى براغيت ذنبى إيه ؟؟؟

هى سمعت براغيت من هنا 
فقالت : براغيت إيه ؟؟ أنا سجادى نضيف 

قولت لها بتغسيليه ليه لما هو نضيف 

بس و لميت الغسيل و دخلت جوة حطيته فى الغسالة تانى 










حصل موقف بينك و بين الجيران بسبب الغسيل ؟؟:gun:


إحكى إتصرفت إزاى ؟؟:smile01

*


----------



## ميرنا (13 سبتمبر 2014)

لا الحقيقة لانى فى موقع اخر انا حماتى تحتى واخت جوزى فوقى تلاقينى بلم نفسى وبحترم نفسى


----------



## soul & life (13 سبتمبر 2014)

ههههههههههههههههههه الخناقة دى مش كانت من اسبوعين تقريبا ايه اللى فكرك بيها
ولا رجعتى اتخنقتى تانى علشان الغسيل
بصى يا ستى انا بقا محبش انشر على حد ولا حد ينشر عليا
يعنى لو هحط سجاد ومش هنفضه لازم اقول لجارتى اللى تحت ومحبش اللى فوقى يحط سجاد على غسيلى حتى لو متنفضش  وبكده انتى ممكن تعرفى اد ايه انا بتقرف بسبب الغسيل

لكن مرة من فترة كده كانت عندى زرع ريحان على سور البلكونه وجارتى اللى فوق تقريبا قلبت مية والمية كانت بتنزل نقط كده تخبط فى التربة بتاعة الزرعة وتعمل تش تيجى فى الغسيل
طلعت البلكونه والاقيلك الغسيل الابيض منقط ابيض فى اسود  وكانت خلاص بقا الميه وقفت بلمت علشان اقدر افسر هو حصل ايه بالظبط هههههههههههههه
ولما فهمت اللى حصل وبوظ الدنيا لميت الغسيل كله وروحت اغسله لكن طلعت بنتى لجارتنا 
قالتلها بصى لماما من على السلم وكلمتها واعتذرت وخلاص


----------



## حبيب يسوع (13 سبتمبر 2014)

الموضوع مش غسيل
الموضوع ان ايرينى بتهدد الاعضاء
وبتقول لهم كل واحد يعرف حجمه كويس
انا شرنانيه اوى  ومش بخاف


----------



## soul & life (13 سبتمبر 2014)

حبيب يسوع قال:


> الموضوع مش غسيل
> الموضوع ان ايرينى بتهدد الاعضاء
> وبتقول لهم كل واحد يعرف حجمه كويس
> انا شرنانيه اوى  ومش بخاف



ههههههههههههههههه تصدق ممكن شكلنا داخلين على منعطف نزاعى:thnk0001: ربنا يستر


----------



## tamav maria (13 سبتمبر 2014)

حبيب يسوع قال:


> الموضوع مش غسيل
> الموضوع ان ايرينى بتهدد الاعضاء
> وبتقول لهم كل واحد يعرف حجمه كويس
> انا شرنانيه اوى  ومش بخاف



فعلا استاذ حبيب يسوع
انا فكرت في كده 
هههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (13 سبتمبر 2014)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *
> 
> قالت لى : لا أبدا دا سجاد مغسول   ؟؟
> *
















*بجد بجد ...فصلت ضحك 
ألا قولى لى ....الجاعورة الأسكندرانى شكلها أزاى ؟؟؟
علشان أنا معرفهاش *
:smile01:smile01:smile01​


----------



## soul & life (13 سبتمبر 2014)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *بجد بجد ...فصلت ضحك
> ألا قولى لى ....الجاعورة الأسكندرانى شكلها أزاى ؟؟؟
> علشان أنا معرفهاش *
> :smile01:smile01:smile01​



ههههههههههههههههههههههه  لالالا الله ما يوريك يا استاذ عبود
وخصوصا جاعورة الستات حاجة كده تجيب الطرش هههههه


----------



## R.O.R.O (13 سبتمبر 2014)

​*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه 
الحمد لله انك مطلعتيش رمتيها من فوق 
برصى يا ستى قبل ما اعزل ياما اتنشر عليا 
ربنا رزقنى بجارة فوقيا اعوذ بالله 
معندهاش ريحة اﻻحمر 
كانت تطلع الغسيل من اﻻتوماتيك وتنشره ع الغسيل 
قوووم ايه اطلع انا صدفة اﻻقى الغسيل بعد ما نشف بقى ميه 
قوووم ايه اتعصب جدا والموا 
نبهت عليها ترد تقولى اصل العصر بيقطع الغسيل 
طبعا وانا بدعى عليها من جوايا 
قولتلها تيب يبقى ممكن تنشرى براحتك خالص 
بس يكون مافيش حد ناشر تحتيكى 
تقولى وانا هستنى اما البلكونات كلها تفضى 
وانا جوايا بقول اهدى يا رورو 
قولتلها برافو عليكى اكيد مش كل البلكونات هتبقى فاضية فى وقت واحد 
الحل ايييييه ؟ انك تعصرى الغسيل ومتخافيش مش هيتقطغ 
الناس كلها بتعصر الغسيل وبيعيش هههههه 
فضلنا ع الموقف ده كتير ومعندعهاش ريحته برضوا 
انا بقى اما كنت اجى انفض الشباك وهى ناشرة فوقيا 
اروح قايﻻلها وقتها بقى بقت تخلى عندها من اﻻحمر 
وتنده عليا اما تعوز تنشر 

*


----------



## +ماريا+ (13 سبتمبر 2014)

*انا حماتى فوق منى فعادى 
بس ممكن ترن عليا لما تنشر حاجه بتنقط 
ام السجاد فأنا اللى بنفضه مش هى 
بس ممكن تدى رقم تليفونك لجارتك ترن عليكى 
لما تحب تنفض او تنشر غسيل بينقط علشان تلمى غسيلك 
برضه مهما ان كان دى جارتك 
يعنى مفيش كلام كتير بينكم 
غير صباح الخير صباح النور 
يبقى مفيش داعى للمشاكل نبهى عليها وخلاص *


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (13 سبتمبر 2014)

احمدي ربنا ياايرو ان غسيلك بيتنفض عليه سجاد
في غيرك سجادهم بيترمي عليه حلل صلصه

اه وربنا صلصله

مره زماان كنا لسه معزلين جديد
وفي واحده فوقينا باينها مهبوشة ولا لاسعه ولا ايه مش عارفين:thnk0001:
كانت تطبخ اي حاجه فيها صلصله
واااااااادلق علي غسيل الناس اللي تحتيها
ويعلم ربنا زمبقولك كدا
ومره كنا منشرين غسيل ابيض
ماما ياعيني راحت عشان تلمه
لقيته كله صلصله

هو معروف اني بحب الاكل منكرش
بس مش لدرجه انه يدلق عليا من البلكونات يعني :smile01

المهم اخواتي طلعوا لجوز الست دي واتكلموا معاه
 ومن ساعتها وهي احترمت نفسها ومابقتش تعمل كدا تاني
وبعدها بفتره غارت في داهيه وعزلت خالص من العماره
راحت تدلق طبيخها علي ناس تاني تقريبا:smile01

بالنوسبه بقا لحلك انتي مع جرتك اللي فوقيكي دي
لو عملت كدا تاني
اطلعي هاتيها من شعرها
وبالمنفضه اللي بتنفض بيها سجادها
نفضيها انتي بيها:act23:
وكله هيبقا زي الفل اشاء الله:smile01​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (13 سبتمبر 2014)

بصراحة بصراحة 
يا ايريني 
جارتك دي مستهترة بيكي خالص 
لو عندنا في البلد كان الثالث بتاعها بعد بكرة 
اصلا هي لو معبراكي متقدرش تعمل كدة 
انتي لو شخصيتك قوية مع الجيران كانوا ضربولك تعظيم سلام 
تعالي خدي درس من ام عاطف علشان تتعلمي 
وتخلي الجيران تعمل اللي انتي عايزاة 
فين الهيبة راحت فين ؟
اما صيحيح انك من اسكندرية 
اعملي زي ما قالت بتول 
اثأري لكرامة غسيلك اللي بيتهان دة 
دة المثل بيقول 
قيمة الغسيل من قيمة اصحابة 
يلا بقا اتعلموا بقا 
اهوة الواحد بيعمل الخير ويرمية البحر 
وطبعا بنضحي بالاب والجنين علشان الام تعيش


----------



## +إيرينى+ (13 سبتمبر 2014)

ميرنا قال:


> لا الحقيقة لانى فى موقع اخر انا حماتى تحتى واخت جوزى فوقى تلاقينى بلم نفسى وبحترم نفسى


----------



## +إيرينى+ (13 سبتمبر 2014)

soul & life قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههه الخناقة دى مش كانت من اسبوعين تقريبا ايه اللى فكرك بيها
> ولا رجعتى اتخنقتى تانى علشان الغسيل
> بصى يا ستى انا بقا محبش انشر على حد ولا حد ينشر عليا
> يعنى لو هحط سجاد ومش هنفضه لازم اقول لجارتى اللى تحت ومحبش اللى فوقى يحط سجاد على غسيلى حتى لو متنفضش  وبكده انتى ممكن تعرفى اد ايه انا بتقرف بسبب الغسيل
> ...












​*طب كويس إنها إعتذرت

لا أنا اللى عندى إعتذرت أول مرة 

لكن المرة ديه هى كانت متأكدة إنى نزلت الشغل 

فدا بقى يبقى إسمه عيب 

أسكت لها ؟؟؟؟​*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (13 سبتمبر 2014)

حبيب يسوع قال:


> الموضوع مش غسيل
> الموضوع ان ايرينى بتهدد الاعضاء
> وبتقول لهم كل واحد يعرف حجمه كويس
> انا شرنانيه اوى  ومش بخاف















​*
لا بأة دا انا سمعتى سبقانى






عليك أولا إثبات ما تقول : أين أثبتت أو نفت العضوة +إيرينى+ تهديدها الى باقى الأعضاء ؟؟












​*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (13 سبتمبر 2014)

tamav maria قال:


> فعلا استاذ حبيب يسوع
> انا فكرت في كده
> هههههههههههههههههههههه



*و إنتى كمان ؟؟












طب إثبتى نفس الاثبات المطلوب من حبيب يسوع

*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (13 سبتمبر 2014)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *بجد بجد ...فصلت ضحك
> ألا قولى لى ....الجاعورة الأسكندرانى شكلها أزاى ؟؟؟
> علشان أنا معرفهاش *
> :smile01:smile01:smile01​


*آدى الجعورة الاسكندرانى :​*




​

*حلوة ؟؟​*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (13 سبتمبر 2014)

R.O.R.O قال:


> ​*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> الحمد لله انك مطلعتيش رمتيها من فوق
> برصى يا ستى قبل ما اعزل ياما اتنشر عليا
> ربنا رزقنى بجارة فوقيا اعوذ بالله
> ...



*لا أنا اللى عندى لو حتى إديتيلها الأحمر اللى عندك كله : هتصفره و تبقى باهتاااااااااااااا

ديه إستغلت الوقت الل بأنزل فيه للشغل

ديه لئيمة 

أسكت لها يعنى 

و بعدين ديه مش اول مرة 

​*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (13 سبتمبر 2014)

مارياماريا قال:


> *انا حماتى فوق منى فعادى
> بس ممكن ترن عليا لما تنشر حاجه بتنقط
> ام السجاد فأنا اللى بنفضه مش هى
> بس ممكن تدى رقم تليفونك لجارتك ترن عليكى
> ...



*حماتك فوق منك ؟؟





أيوة أنا فاكرة يوم ما أخدتى منها الحلة الالمونيوم عشان تعملى السمنة








بصى أنا الغسيل الل بينقط بأستحمل و بأطنش

لكن لو تسييىء أو تنفيض : عفاريتى بتطلع 

و بعدين صدقينى مش أول مرة 

و نبهتها كتيييييييييييييييييييير

كل مرة ترد رد شكل

و إديتها تليفونى و كل دا 

هى مصدرالى الست اللى بتجيبها تنفض لها 

الست عندها إعاقة ذهنية شويه 

فسايقين الهبل عليا 

*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (13 سبتمبر 2014)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> احمدي ربنا ياايرو ان غسيلك بيتنفض عليه سجاد
> في غيرك سجادهم بيترمي عليه حلل صلصه
> 
> اه وربنا صلصله
> ...



*صلصة ؟؟ 






لا أنا كان فيه جارة سيأت البلكونة بالكلور فوق غسيلى
و طبعا كل البلوزات اللى كانت متنشرة بقعت 

و تحولت من بلوزات الى خرق مطبخ​*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (13 سبتمبر 2014)

ابن يسوعنا قال:


> بصراحة بصراحة
> يا ايريني
> جارتك دي مستهترة بيكي خالص
> لو عندنا في البلد كان الثالث بتاعها بعد بكرة
> ...


















*صدقنى أكتر حاجة غاظتنى إنها كانت فاكرة إنى فى الشغل 

و دا غدر بأة ما يتسكتش عليه​*


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (13 سبتمبر 2014)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *صدقنى أكتر حاجة غاظتنى إنها كانت فاكرة إنى فى الشغل
> 
> و دا غدر بأة ما يتسكتش عليه​*


المهم كان فية شباشب ولا لاة 
ولا حتي شد شعر 
ولا اي حاجة خالص
انتي صعبانة عليا جدا


----------



## حياة بالمسيح (13 سبتمبر 2014)

*في الحقيقة انا شايفة الاخت ايريني تروي جانب مما حدث معها مع جيرانها بكل بساطة قلب وطيب خاطر وليس للموضوع ابعادا اخرى كما فهم البعض من الاعضاء الا كانوا بيهزروا دا بحثا اخر *


----------



## +إيرينى+ (13 سبتمبر 2014)

ابن يسوعنا قال:


> المهم كان فية شباشب ولا لاة
> ولا حتي شد شعر
> ولا اي حاجة خالص
> انتي صعبانة عليا جدا


----------



## +إيرينى+ (13 سبتمبر 2014)

Jesusslave قال:


> *في الحقيقة انا شايفة الاخت ايريني تروي جانب مما حدث معها مع جيرانها بكل بساطة قلب وطيب خاطر وليس للموضوع ابعادا اخرى كما فهم البعض من الاعضاء الا كانوا بيهزروا دا بحثا اخر *



*ربنا يخليكى ياااااااااااااااارب

أصل انا هأقولك

هم برضوا ممكن يكون عندهم حق

أصل أنا ال cv  بتاعى فى المنتدى مش ولا بد و بيقولوا إنى بأقول كلام مبطن 






مع إن كلامى مباشر

هم الل عل راسهم بطحة











​*


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (13 سبتمبر 2014)

المره الجايه خذيني معاكي
اك


----------



## soso a (13 سبتمبر 2014)

هههههههههههههههههههههههههه

الحمدالله 

احنا عايشين فى حته مفيش فوقينا ولا تحتينا 

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

==============

عسل يا ايرو 

انا شوفت الموضوع من هنا قعدت اضحك زى المجنونه 

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (14 سبتمبر 2014)

يخبااااااااار يا ايرو فكرتيينى  بحروب الماضى--
انا ماما زى ما انتى عارفا إطاليا -- و مقولكيش العرق الطليانى لما بيضرب فى الخناقات بيبقى عامل ايه هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
 انا ماما  تتكلم بالزوق مره -- اتنين-- تلاته--
 و بعدين بقى الكلام بيقلب طريقه تانيا--
حضرت خناقات الغسيل دى كتير اوىىىى- كنا نبقى غسلين و ريحه الغسيل جميييله--
 و خلاص نشف و هيتشال نلاقى الى فوقينا ناشره غسيل-- 
كله مايه-- اعتقد كانت بتجيب التشت بميته و تشيل الحاجه منها منغير حتى ما تعصر و تقوم نشراها--
 و المايه رحتها مش حلوه خااالص--
اوقات يقعدوا يقزقزوا لب-- و نشيل الغسيل و كله قشر لب بتفافه--
 الاقى ماما طالعه تصوت لها  على الباب-- و تقول لها المره الجايه هحوش لك تفافه طول الليل و همله جردل و اطلع على السطوح ارمى على غسيلك من فوق-- 
الست مهمهاش التهديد و بردوا استمرت  تنظف -- تنفض -- تنشر -- تازاز و تتف--
 راحت ماما بدئت   تتابع غسيلها تلاقيه قرب ينشف-- تقوم واخده جردل و تطلع فوق السطوح تقوم حدفه الجردل عليها--
تنفض علينا -- تقوم ماما جايبه كومه تراب و رمله و طالعه السطح و تقوم راميه على غسيلها
تنشر غسيل احمر بيشر و تبقع الابيض بتاعنا يبقى الوان-- تقوم ماما طالعه السطح بجرده الوان و دالقه عليها هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ياااااااه حرووووب حروووب و انا كنت اخاف لان ماما كانت بتتحول-- و كنت اقوم مستخبيه تحت ترابيزه  الصفره الى قدام الباب  هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
 لحد ما الجاره حرمت خلاص-- و ماما اشترت البتاع البلاستيك ده الى بيتحط فوق الهدوم علشان يحميها-- كان الهدوم تاخد وقت اكثر شويه انها تنشف -- بس على الاقل نضمن ان الغسيل يفضل نظيف


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (14 سبتمبر 2014)

+إيرينى+ قال:


>


المفروض واللي لازم يحصل 
انك كنتي جرجرتيها علي السلم من شعرها 
دة غسيل ازاي هي توسخة 
ولا اي رد فعل منك 
كلة كوم والكلام دة تسكتي علية كوم تاني مينفعش 
هو انتي قليلة علشان تسكتي طيريلها ودن ايد رجل 
المفروض كدة يعني 
انتي ضعيفة اوي يا مهندسة


----------



## +إيرينى+ (15 سبتمبر 2014)

هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> المره الجايه خذيني معاكي
> اك


*
طبعا يا هيوف أنا محتاجة حد معايا

بس ديه عزومة مراكبية 





هتيجى منين لفين إحنا بيننا آلاف الأميال :cry2:

و السؤال المهم بأة ؟؟

إيه اك ??

دا كيلو فاكهة هتجيبيه معاكى ؟؟





​*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (15 سبتمبر 2014)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> يخبااااااااار يا ايرو فكرتيينى  بحروب الماضى--
> انا ماما زى ما انتى عارفا إطاليا -- و مقولكيش العرق الطليانى لما بيضرب فى الخناقات بيبقى عامل ايه هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> انا ماما  تتكلم بالزوق مره -- اتنين-- تلاته--
> و بعدين بقى الكلام بيقلب طريقه تانيا--
> ...



*











إسمحى لى 




طبعا دا سجود تكريم مش عبادة لمامتك

و كمان هى تستحق جايزة أوسكار للتعامل مع الجيران 





لا بس هايلة مامتك 
كان حقة بابا يتجوز واحدة طاليانية 
أقلها كنت إتعلمت منها




*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (15 سبتمبر 2014)

soso a قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> الحمدالله
> 
> ...



*




يارب دايما الضحكة 
_____________________

بس يا بختك يا عم ما حدش بينفض عليكم




مش بأحسد 
أنا بأنبر بس


*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (15 سبتمبر 2014)

ابن يسوعنا قال:


> المفروض واللي لازم يحصل
> انك كنتي جرجرتيها علي السلم من شعرها
> دة غسيل ازاي هي توسخة
> ولا اي رد فعل منك
> ...



*ما أنا خلاص عرفت إن السبب فى أمى

هى السبب :cry2:




*


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (15 سبتمبر 2014)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *ما أنا خلاص عرفت إن السبب فى أمى
> 
> هى السبب :cry2:
> 
> ...


مالها مامتك 
علمتك الطيبة الزيادة 
والخوف 
ولا بس صوتك مش بيعلي غير في المنتدي 
خدي حقك الاول 
عيب كدة انا مش بكلم الضعفاء 
عايزة سلاح ابعتلك


----------



## +إيرينى+ (15 سبتمبر 2014)

ابن يسوعنا قال:


> مالها مامتك
> علمتك الطيبة الزيادة
> والخوف
> ولا بس صوتك مش بيعلي غير في المنتدي
> ...



*لو هتجيبه من الأردن : يبقى هاته معاك و إنت جاى :hlp:

بس أنا أمى خيبة فعلا :cry2:


و بعدين تعالى هنا 

هو أنا إمتى صوتى على (فى المنتدى ) ؟؟:a63:
*


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (15 سبتمبر 2014)

انا حاسس كدة 
ان صوتك مش بيعلي غير عليا انا 
والبنت الغلبان نفيان 
انا قولت البنت دي قوية وكنت ببعد عنك 
بس اتضحلي انك اغلب من الغلب نفسة 
وبقيتي ملطشة للجيران 
ودة اللي حارق دمي


----------

